# Playing media files without any issues



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2005)

I have come across many threads wherein members have problems with playing various types of media files (.avi, .mkv, .ogg, etc..). 
Most of the problems arise when we don't have the required Codecs installed in our system. 
So I just write this article which helps us in combating this problem. 



*Overview:*
Most of the files actually play without any fuss, only that the audio or the video will come; so some of us will find it difficult to find what is wrong as it wont show any error (BSplayer will show, and some media player will show the error but will continue to play the file).

We can follow the following steps to make all the files play without any issue. We will look into individuals programs now. 

_Players that dont need any codec packs:_

*VLC player:*
VLC player is my favourite player as:
- It dont need any Codecs to play any file
- Plays a variety of files (inc. DVD's and .mov files)
- It supports most of the OS
- It's Free! 

*More info and download:*
*www.videolan.org/vlc/



*MPlayer:*
MPlayer, is by far the most powerful player available. There is simply no contest in my opinion. But for new users, the lack of a native Windows interface can be daunting.

MPUI is a frontend for MPlayer that has a Media Player Classic feel to it. 
The download has MPlayer packaged in and no installation is required. The packaged version of MPlayer is a little out of date...you can simply override mplayer.exe with a newer version and it'll work fine.

*Web Site* | *Download*


*www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/images/shot19s.jpg
MPlayer on Windows XP


_Program to find more on codecs that the file needs and other codec related issues_


*Gspot*
GSpot is a free utility which identifies the codec required to play an AVI file and supplies other information as well.
● Establishes what video codecs (audio and video) are required to play an AVI file.
● Determines whether these codecs are installed on your system.
● Isolates problems associated with these codecs.
● Simple operation - Basic use: "File > Open", then read the results.
*Screenshots:*
The main window when the program is run:
*img313.imageshack.us/img313/6964/gspot2lc.th.gif

To find the list of the installed codecs in your system:
*img47.imageshack.us/img47/4416/options7dp.th.gif

Find out the required codec using Gspot. And then d/l that codec, install, and now play the file.

*Download:*
*www.headbands.com/gspot/download.html

*Alternative to Gspot: *
*SHERLOCK - The Codec Detective - FREE Codec Check Checking Utility!*
www.updatexp.com/sherlock-codec-detective.html
*sourceforge.net/projects/mplayerc/

*AVICodec*, Link: *avicodec.duby.info/ 
Very easy to use software. 
The corresponding page also has an exhaustive list of links for information about codecs and links for download, plus info abt various media players and encoders/decoders. A must bookmark for everybody.




*ffdshow*
ffdshow is DirectShow and VFW codec for decoding/encoding many video and audio formats, including DivX and XviD movies using libavcodec, xvid and other opensourced libraries with a rich set of postprocessing filters

Filter also supports nowadays decoding of virtually all audio formats used in movies, including AC3, DTS, MP3 and Ogg Vorbis, and several subtitle formats. 

To summarize its main idea, the FFDSHOW consumes way less CPU power than original DivX or XviD codecs, even with maximum post-processing. At the same time the post-processing seems to give excellent quality results and allows more configuring than the original DivX codec. It can even automaticly reduce post-processing if your CPU is getting overloaded. The noise filter adds a kind of a rasterising effect to the picture - might be useful in some cases.So you wont need 95% of the codecs required to play the files.

When we install the software, we get to see this: 
*Video: *
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/2642/ffdshowvideo2tp.jpg
*Audio:*
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/9285/ffdshowaudio0lh.jpg
Just make sure that you have every check box clicked on so that your media player can play all the files without any fuss. 

*Download:*
ffdshow



*Codec packs:*
Codec packs contain all (or 95%) of the codecs that we might need to play any particular files. We might end up downloading more than the number of codecs that we might actually require to play the files. 
This might seem a one stop solution but these are the shortcomings:
-- Some codecs in the so called mega codec packs are illegal
-- DVD's dont play agian ,in case we update/ reinstall the codec packs, so we will have t reinstall the DVD software (not VLC player though )
-- We dont need that many codecs also biggrin.gif
-- We have VLC player which plays files without codecs :d 
Some popular Codec packs: 

*K-lite codec pack:*
The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack is a software bundle which includes the K-Lite Codec
Pack Full, QuickTime Alternative, Real Alternative and BSplayer.
www.k-litecodecpack.com/

*ACE codec pack:*
www.divx-digest.com/software/acemega_codec.html

*Matroska Pack:*
Matroska Packs for Windows playback & creation. ... itself as a very slim and
intelligent alternative to the usually overloaded codec packs out there.
www.packs.matroska.org/



*How to play .mp4 files?* 
VLC player should play it fine...but there are hardware issues as well, we need a good and fast system to back your VLC during the playback. Mpeg4 AVC is very CPU intensive at high resolutions.

Otherwise you should install on your system the MatroskaSplitter (for .mp4 support) and the latest ffdshow decoder (which supports AVC/h264). You then should be able to playback .mp4 clips in MediaPlayerClassic, BSPlayer, etc...
*x264.nl/ 

Or try a *cvs version* of MPlayer or VLC

itunes/winamp also supports it. 



*Alternate softwares:* 

*QuickTime Alternative 1.63 :* QuickTime Alternative will allow you to
play QuickTime files (.mov, .qt and other extensions) without having to install QuickTime player. 
Link: www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm

*Real Alternative*
Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player.
Link: *www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm 

*RealMedia Splitter :*
RealMedia Splitter allows you to play RealNetworks audio/video files using Windows Media Player. You will need to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player or Real Alternative [recommended] first.
Link: *www.free-codecs.com/download/RealMedia_Splitter.htm
The zip file has .ax files which need to registered, see this page 



Video codecs which are used commonly in avi files are divx codecs (div3, div4, etc..) or XVID.
Audio codecs that commonly used are AC3 or .mp3 or other such codecs. 
So use Gspot to find out the codecs that you need and d/l them.



If anyone have to add to this, plz post here . Dont make unnecessary posts.



_Thread stickied_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2005)

good post dr.grudge !

needy info indeed !

Thnx a lot !


----------



## whim_gen (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup.
I personally love K-Lite codec pack....
No probs at all...


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 19, 2005)

i use k-lite mega codec pack, gonna dl VLC and g-spot


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 21, 2005)

It is always advised to have only one codesc pack installed on ur system. So go for the K-lite Pack- the best one.

Drdrudge- started a very useful topic.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmm

Hi all , 

I would like to tell you that in my system there is no any codec pack installed

But then also no problem for me because these three players are enough

1) Jet audio for all media files
2) Quick time for .mov files
3) Real Player for .rm files

Hers about Jet Audio
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28727


and keeping all these i have never faced any problem in watching any media file

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2005)

i stumbled upon this page accidentally
i have a few things worth adding

# GSpot Alternative : *AVICodec*, Link: *avicodec.duby.info/
Very easy to use software.
The corresponding page also has an exhaustive list of links for information about codecs and links for download, plus info abt various media players and encoders/decoders. A must bookmark for everybody.

# Suggestion .. shift the whole gspot alternative section to just-below gspot info (makes more sense)

# *Real Alternative 1.43* : 
Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player.
Link: *www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
( It's the same thing as K-Lite Codec Pack .. but over that it creates a link for media player classic on desktop/statup menu and changes default open options of real formats to open with media player classic. so that you dont need to change them manually )

# *RealMedia Splitter* :  	
RealMedia Splitter allows you to play RealNetworks audio/video files using Windows Media Player. You will need to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player or Real Alternative [recommended] first.
Link: *www.free-codecs.com/download/RealMedia_Splitter.htm
The zip file has .ax files which need to registered, see this page
(before you add this one .. just download yourself and check it .. it didnt work on my comp)



-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks alib_i... 
First post is updated and looks good and organised now....


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 3, 2005)

This post is great.Thanks for the info.Now wmp10 is my universal player.


----------



## imdbest (Oct 6, 2005)

I hav used k-lite, g-spot, vlan.
I found vlan working better than others.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 13, 2005)

If you hate Downloading Zillion Codecs to play Media Files, Download Media Player Classic It's an INCREDIBLE Piece of Software, No ad ware or Spyware, it plays ALL kinds of files: .MOV, .AVI, MPG, MPEG, RM among others. you can Download it from Here
PS: just in case you're wondering it's Media Player 6.4; But with added Features


----------



## caje143 (Oct 22, 2005)

*How Do You Play *.mov files????*

Hi there,
i am new to this forum so i dont know what exactly is to be done in asking a question...
my question is that i have some movies files in the *.mov format....
using which player will i be able to play them?? and also if there is any software that can convert any file format to any other file format???
pls help...
thnx


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 22, 2005)

.mov is *apple quicktime movie*. It can be played using *VLC player, quicktime player, Windows media player (after installing the suitable plugins) and MPlayer*. 

Google for converter. You dont need a converter, try the players that I ahve suggested, for more, post in the thread I said or PM any mod to re-open this thread. 

Even you can install ffdshow and play .mov files in dshow players like *BSPlayer*.

And another option is to use the *quicktime alternative*. The links to all these programs are provided in the first post. 


_Threads merged and first post updated_


----------



## dinesh1 (Oct 23, 2005)

worlds best codec pack with media player classic who play all type media in the word 
it is absolutely free

ht*p://www.codec-archiv.de/win/storm/StormCodec5.03%5bCodec-Download.de%5d.exe


----------



## go4saket (Nov 9, 2005)

*Media Played Codecs Required?*

Hello Friends!

Can anyone tell me how can I make Media Player play other type of files that it normally supports. Say for example, the files supported by Realplayer, Quicktime, videos created from mobile instruments etc. Is there as codec pack available that can solve my problem.

Thank you.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 9, 2005)

Install Real Alternative  & QuickTime Alternative to play real media & Quick time files in Windows Media Player.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2005)

You can use VLC player. It is the best player around. It almost plays all the files which other players can't play. But if u want to stick to WMP than u can follow what Netjunkie said.


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 9, 2005)

download k-lite mega codec pack, it can play any format, well it did play for me.
Download


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2005)

@go4saket and other,
Use this thread for all codec related queries. 

_
Threads merged
_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2005)

Simply install *K-lite Mega Codec Pack*, as *shwetanshu* suggested.

It also contains real and quicktime alternatives along with all codecs required to play approx. all kind of formats.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey...Dr.grudge....tanks a lot....so codec is sumthing which can be installed 4 any player so tat player plays the file type resembling to the codec.....rite/rong????

tanks again 4 the info n making it sticky.

i saw tat *"G-Spot"* sftwr.....  wondering y they gave such a name     

hope u guys got it...

surprise 4 me: dr.grudge is a female.....sorry grudge dear but hav to say ur id resembled male/masculinity....sorry if this hurted u.
so there r females really who r also tech geeks.....hmmmm.

BYE!!

--------------------MOJOJOJO----------------


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2005)

EDIT : 

Sorry Digen and Dr.Grudge 

Was kinda tempted to answer that thats y posted... 
Sorry again...


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 11, 2005)

*<snipped>*


----------



## digen (Nov 11, 2005)

Keep the discussion ontrack guys.No need to stray away  & make absurd comments.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 12, 2005)

oopsy...choopsy....sorry 4 dat....me promises ....will nvr stray away.....no matter how much green is da  grass other side.

Will take dis warning seriously...!!!

BYE!!!

-----------------MOJOJOJO----------------


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 12, 2005)

Even after installing the *K-lite Mega Codec Pack*,I cant play mp4 files in Windows media player. Is there any codec which allows me to play them in WMP?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2005)

@Netjunkie,
I have updated the first post regarding .mp4 playback, look in it. 
I suggest you to uninstall the Klite codec pack first and do the changes. 


_First post updated_


----------



## thrash_metal (Nov 16, 2005)

*VCD codec ??*

i got a vcd from a friend .. when i'm trying to play the file .. media player gives me an error saying that the appropriate codec could not be found . Which is this VCD codec (yes .. the Cd was created using nero and is definitely a vcd) , and where can i get it from ? i have tried using different players but no use .


----------



## puja399 (Nov 16, 2005)

Did u use GSpot to find out the exact codec, if there is any?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 16, 2005)

Install *K-lite mega codec pack*, and u'll never face such problems in future


----------



## alib_i (Nov 17, 2005)

it's the problem with your file ... not the codec, etc
this a very common problem with wmv files

-----
alibi


----------



## Mualzavata (Jan 12, 2006)

No need to use another new player right now, K-lite codec pack with media player classic can play any media file for me


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally a Sticky on my favourite topic.......

Hi ppl......Im posting after a really long time......

BTW IMO the Best Solution to playing all videos is download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack

It has Media Player Classic
Real & QT Alternative.....so u dont need to install Real Playa n Qt seperately......

It has some really kewl tools.......Its got the option to clear VIDC entries which correct many messy codec registry problems.......etc. etc.

BTW...........All those who r also into Encodeing, i.e. Compressing or backing up your video files can go through this thread....:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11772

Any thing else u can ask me......


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 25, 2006)

guyz i recently downloaded a file which opens in word but it actually a audio file both k-lite's media player and windows media player cannot play it.how can it be played?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks for  a gr8 info


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 25, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> bt any solution ???



yea, sometimes VLC allows scrolling wmvs


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2006)

VLC rules . its damm good in my opinion . i've been using it since a year and i have no probs at all.

Great topic.


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 29, 2006)

yes VLC is the best video player . since i started using it i never changed it. a must have player plays all firles except real files.


----------



## rohitm_001 (Apr 28, 2006)

How can we convert VCD to a format which has a balance of less space and good quality?


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 29, 2006)

go thru the topic in my siggie.......

its the first Sticky in the Reviews section.........

its got many long posts made by urs truly........read them carefully...


----------



## anurag_nagpal (May 1, 2006)

Hi there

I m having AMD K6-II 50 MHz with 128 MB RAM. When I try to play avi,wmv or mpeg files. Some works fine but some files play in very slow motion. I have custom window media player i.e. 6.0.... I tried VLC, KLC Codec pack, Div x Player. But of no use problem persist as earlier.

Please suggest how to play the files?

Well I tried WMP 9.0 but the problem remained same

Thanks

Anurag Nagpal


----------



## maverickrohan (May 1, 2006)

thats cos they have a very high res or bitrate or both ...........and u need atleast a 2GHz processor to play high bitrate videos...........ur only solution is a hardware solution.............no software or codec or player update is gonna help u...........!!!


----------



## parthbarot (May 1, 2006)

VLC the best player...
K-Lite Mega codec pack - the best and all codecs
xing for bad files...

just install klite mega codec pack and u can play all the files on ur PC...


----------



## damnthenet (May 16, 2006)

Thanks drgrudge for all the info.
But...


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> VLC player is my favourite player as:
> - It dont need any Codecs to play any file


Codec, as far as I know is decoder algorithm. So, to play files that are needed to be decoded first, the respective codec is a must (I suppose). Then, How do s/w such as VLC player play files without the resp. codec?


----------



## salils (May 16, 2006)

i'm not able to play some movies on my PC, plz help me.............


----------



## maverickrohan (May 16, 2006)

@dmn the net
when he said u dont need to install codecs to play files on VLC player, he meant that the codecs come along with the player, which it intalls in its own directory..or system32.

Normally when u play files using another player like Windows Media Player, Media player classic or any other Direct Show player it use the codecs installed in your Windows\System32 folder........these are system wid codecs which can be used by any player

@salils
please post more details please......n get K-Lite Codec MEGA pack from www.free-codecs.com and try playing those files, then come back here and post........


----------



## amazingbrains (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Playing cds*

I find that some cds(pirated)dont play on in the comp.wy is this?i mean its not due to lack of codecs but it simply refuses to open.it shows the disc is empty.some cds play only with roxio player.but the other lot dont seem 2 play even with it.Typically the first cd is empty n the 2nd cd plays.Is this some sort of protection?But they do play in stand alone vcd players.Wy is it so? How cn i play them i n pc cd rom?


----------



## maverickrohan (May 26, 2006)

yes u can...get the latest version of ISO Buster.....then copy the DAT/MPEG file to ur comp n watch it.......(this is the most common problem)

if this does not work,...nothing else might....


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jun 2, 2006)

I've recently installed winXP and found the the dwindows media player 10 doesn't play dvds
what should i do?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 2, 2006)

^^ 
It happened for me as well. Now, I don't even know where WMP is there in my HDD. 

Just use VLC player, it will play it fine.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 2, 2006)

Siddhartha_t69 said:
			
		

> I've recently installed winXP and found the the dwindows media player 10 doesn't play dvds
> what should i do?




WMP doesnt play the Dvd's bcoz dvd codecs dont come bundled even with WMP10. You need to install these codecs from some sources like winDVD , power DVD or the best way is to install a Codec pack. Klite is one of the neatest and well updated codec pack. After the codecs have been installed you can run the files from any media player on your computer. VLC uses its own inbuilt codecs, so that is always the easy way out if you dont wanna get in the codec mess.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 2, 2006)

^^
Sourabh sir,
It's not only the codec issue, but sometimes I get error messages like : "Can't play due to some cr@p problem" 

Here are some screenshots:
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/1238/windowsmediaplayer7sv.jpg

This is only one the error message that I get.. there are 2 others for which I don't have a screenshot! 

No worries now.. I use only VLC player.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 2, 2006)

yes even i had got the same message on my friends comp once, but that was when no codecs were installed........after i installed K-Lite Mega Codec Pack...all video files play well on Windows Media Player...even Quicktime & real Media...as KLMCP has those codecs as well...so u dont need to install quicktime & real player.......

See....basically WMP is a Direct Show Player....it will play any file as long as the codes are installed in the system....and K-Lite Mega Codec Pack is the Best & Most Stable n well configured codec pack.......it even has great tools inbuilt


----------



## sanju (Jun 9, 2006)

nice info 
thanx all of you


----------



## tango_cash (Jun 21, 2006)

ne body knows how to play drm wmv video files i have some but they ask to go online for some licence thing how do i stop that


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 21, 2006)

noh...u used to get some softwares...but they dont work anymore......


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 22, 2006)

I dunno if anyone has ever asked this before but,

Is there any codec by which we can play the REAL format multimedia files 
(.rm, .ram etc.) IN Windows Media Player (10 or later) ???

Have searched a lot but ppl only offer alternative programs which play Real files but are lighter on resources than Real One.

Please dont give names of Players which can play all the formats i only want WMP to play these files. I dont think ffdshow or K-Lite work for this, do they???


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

I play my rms with media player 6.. dint try with wmp 10... I downloaded media player classic << may not be the exact name.... i googled for real alternative and got it.. and till now i play my rms with media player...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

why stick with wmp download K-Lite pack & vlc.
thats it.just 2 softwares are not much.


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

I _*AM*_ using K-Lite with G-Spot v2.52.... 

The Real Files are detected by G-Spot (as they should), but all the players refuse to play the files , even in that little preview pane in G-Spot.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

I simply installed the K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.53 provided by DIGIT in the June CD and I can play RM files in WMP fine. I installed everything at the default settings but disabled the option to install BSPlayer.


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

ok thnx...btw do you know how we can see the version no. from K-Lite??
and which version of wmp do you use?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

Use Real Alternative to play those files in WMP.


----------



## ilugd (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

klite already has real codecs. That SHOULD work. Check out the custom install options.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

Use Real Alternative. It's very light, also it doesn't consume lot of resources like
 RealPlayer!! Plus you should check the option to install plugin for the browser (Mozilla,
 Opera etc., ) so  that you can view RealMedia files inside the browser.


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

ok..thnx to all of u


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

yups real alternative as I mentioned


----------



## mukul (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*

Use Ace Mega Codec Pack..and Set The Option

Force No Codec Download For Windows Media Player


----------



## slugger (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: A REAL good question*



			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> yups real alternative as I mentioned



freinds, our friend here wants to play real media file in WMP only. he's not asked for any alt players.

I use K-lite Mega Codec Pack and durng installation, it enable d option to play Real media files in WMP. I use Win 2k OS. It runs fie with d default WMP dat comez pre-installed. It also runs with WMP 9 [didnt chk l8r versions]


BTW is it possible to play *.ram filez in Winamp? K-lte codecs arn't helping


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 23, 2006)

All codec and Players related queries in here. 


_Threads Merged_


----------



## jmit (Jun 30, 2006)

*codec problem*

which codec should i use so that i m able to play all the videos and audios including rm format.....


----------



## manas (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

Simple,just donwload the KL Mega Codec pack.It contains all the necessary codecs including the RM files codec.Download it from here


----------



## JGuru (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

You can install RealPlayer if you want. But it is resource-hungry!! 
 It can play almost all formats including VCD/DVD. You can also Nero Media Player.
 It's quite good. There is also a software called 'Real Alternative'. It can play '.rm'
 format files , also it's light-weight application.


----------



## daivagna (Jul 1, 2006)

hey..i dont knw the solution but i think i have read this kind of thing and its solution in digit's magazine only..so u just read it..u night get..i would have told otherwise but i dont remember...


----------



## shovik (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

You can install K-Lite Mega codec pack 1.53 (34MB) from ::
*www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm 

                                        or

Satsuki Decoder Pack 3.1.0.3 (5.94MB) from ::
*www.free-codecs.com/download/Satsuki_Decoder_Pack.htm

                                        or

ACE Mega CodecS Pack 6.03 - Professional Edition (49.2MB) from ::
*www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm


Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

the best codec pack which cointans all the codec u will ever need it K-Lite Mega codec pack


----------



## bukaida (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

yeah install K-Lite mega codec pack from digit essential and you can play virtually everything in your media player. No need of separate real or QT player.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: codec problem*

VLC-player can play any codec.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 31, 2006)

*to play Divx files*

hi,
how to make divx files play in Media Player. have any codecs for that?
Also by codecs or any means is it possible to make VOB files play in media player?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: to play Divx files*

Just install K-Lite media codec pack Pragadheesh, it'll install 100% of the codecs you'll ever need.


----------



## sumanthcs (Sep 9, 2006)

vlan used to give problems for me.. 2 windows used to open and half of the video used to play in one anfd the other part in the other window..  any solutions??


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Sep 20, 2006)

I personally use K-Lite Codec Pack along with Windows Media Player Classic .. seriously no issues at all!!! This combo rocks...

However I personally would seriously consider incorporating a play-list feature in WMP Classic. That pretty much seems to be the only thingie that is missing out in this s/w, atleast for the avg. home user.


----------



## vkr15 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a very basic question---how do I make vlc (or media player classic ) as the default player--will windows media player 10 allow this. I tried in " Set Program Access and Defaults" but could not figure it out. Only windows media player is listed in the custom options--can we include vlc or media player classic? I am the administrator on my standalone computer.
vkr15


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 6, 2006)

Folder Properties -> File Types -> Goto Various types (*.mpg *.mpeg *.avi *.wmv etc.) -> Change the Default Opens with to whtaever u want


----------



## ilugd (Nov 9, 2006)

guess rt clicking on a file, selecting open with, and then selecting program to open with in dialog box that comes up (selecting the always open checkbox towards the bottom) works easier


----------



## [A]bu (Nov 11, 2006)

you can try flash 5 and then import the music file that u wanna listen and then play the song...


----------



## amazingbrains (Nov 14, 2006)

Im having problems playin subtitles in vlc.only half of the line is visible.the rest half gets cut off.there is no option to change the x position in vlc.But the subtitles play wel in WMP.How can i change this?


----------



## vkr15 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you friends--for suggesting the solutions for changing file association for making media player classic or vlc as the default. Music files now play correctly. I suppose this is another stupid follow up question --- though music files play correctly in media player classic(default in my case) the icons( in my songs folder) remain that of windows media player. How can I convert these icons to the media player classic icons(as they should be). Thanks in advance.
vkr15


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 17, 2006)

use the method i told u before ... goto Tools -> Folder Options & there select the filetype & change the icon in Advanced options!


----------



## vkr15 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Rohan,
Did  what u had suggested earlier but perhaps I'm missing a simple trick. Once I change the file association the icon of media player classic is correctly displayed but only in the main folder options>file type >change window--the advanced button is modified to restore after this.  The icons of mp3 files(in a folder on my desktop) remain those of WMP 10. On double clicking these files the songs,however are played correctly in media player classic.
Oh well, its not such a big deal and you've tried. Thx for your time.
vkr15.


----------



## viivaakash (Nov 25, 2006)

hi drgrudge

it's all the matter of player to decode the file and play

it if knows what it is and how to decode it it can do that

Even if u install a big codec pack even Ween-Dows- Media Player can play ( Iam not an appreciater of Ween-Dows)

SO u just need to have a large codec pack and a small player which can link to all those codecs and that's all the matter

But How could anybody decide which is best???????????????

Please Reply


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

viivaakash said:
			
		

> hi drgrudge
> 
> it's all the matter of player to decode the file and play
> 
> ...


I'm using vlc player and it plays almost all formats


----------



## harikatt (Dec 21, 2006)

i am using mediacoder   ,, its playing even the corrupted things.. ,  if a file is corrupted a part while downloading.. that too its playing upto the part.  

i prefer to say mediacoder is the best.

thanks.   hari


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi...I am very confused with these codec kinda thngs...
When I installed K-lite codec pack My media Playere gave error and also WinAmp. So I had to un install.


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 23, 2006)

before installing K-Lite Codec Pack you should uninstall all other codecs u have installed in ur system ... then do a clean install of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack ..


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 25, 2007)

I am having a problem with the file below. I can see the video properly but there is no sound. I used Gspot to check the codec and it says the required codec is installed. I used many media players, but i just see the video, no sound. Please help...

File:
*d.turboupload.com/d/1461536/LOHRI_2.avi.html


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 25, 2007)

ACE Mega Codec Pack is great... no need to download any other player or codec... *www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm


----------



## [A]bu (Jan 30, 2007)

have u tried sound recorder it can take music a play..........

many ways may 

for more goto *freetipandtrick.awardspace.com or 

contact at abu_poudel@yahoo.com

__________
have u tried sound recorder it can take music a play..........

many ways may 

for more goto *freetipandtrick.awardspace.com or 

contact at abu_poudel@yahoo.com


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah VLC- player rocks... But doesn't include encoding codecs.. So I guess go for K-Lite Codec pack with all codecs installed.. including the encoding codecs...


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 26, 2007)

I would recommend K-Lite. Its quite extensive.


----------



## Josan (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for this post i realy need some help to play some file in my pc


----------



## dtox (Apr 9, 2007)

try mplayer.. download it from mplayerhq.hu.. better than vlc.. its faster as well..

heres the direct link: *www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/win32/MPlayer-1.0rc1-gui.zip

browse the site for more info on the player


----------



## Pathik (Apr 9, 2007)

WMP + klite plays most files....


----------



## volmetius (May 12, 2007)

Hii PPL!!! i have a problem with my onboard sound card!!!
It works fine with DTS: neo: pc enabled!!!
But fails to work under DTS interactive mode!!!
it is of soundmax audio ad-1988 (8 channel)
I also tried to upgrade its drivers!!! but no change in situation???!!!
Please give ur valuable suggestions as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Jun 21, 2007)

how do i play .vp6 files?
these are the video files i found in need for speed carbon but i am unable to use it


----------



## Nabeel (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, This post is very informative, however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 13, 2007)

i use KMPlayer for everything out there..
you can get it from
*www.kmplayer.com/
i found it better than vlc. 
as vlc refused to play some of my video tutorials that had tcs codec in it .or played improperly 
so far KMP has played everything thrown at it in vista and xp ...


----------



## vinaych (Sep 21, 2007)

My Vote: Media Player Classic (comes with K-Lite Mega Codec Pack)
Install AC3 filter and configure it to your desired voice and surround levels.. Rocking!

if u r intersted in MPlayer engine... then SMPlayer is very good..
VLC is also very good..


----------



## Phreezer (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah right...With K-lite installed you can play almost any file...& the Mplayer also comes with the pack along with bsplayer. bsplayer is useful while watching movies with subtitles...you can adjust the position, time-correct them etc. etc. Particularly when you end up with ur favourite movie in Spanish :haha:


----------



## nvidia (Oct 29, 2007)

How to play .vp6 files?? Like the ones found in NFSMW???


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 29, 2007)

VP6 is an ON2' Flash codec supported in Flash8. Almost all directshow players will play this file if this codec instaslled in your PC. 

If you dont want to have a directshow player, try this *www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Video-Players/TrueCast-Player.shtml


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 30, 2007)

there is one more player like VLC and i.e GOM player

it has much much more good interface than VLC and plays flv files better than it.....

*www.gomplayer.com/download.html

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## dinesh_ymca (Nov 15, 2007)

I must say this is a very good post.
Regards
Dinesh
*Knowurtech.com
( Good technical articles )


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

nice 1 

one suggestion move it to tutorial section as it is a good one..


----------



## nsbindra (Nov 24, 2007)

nice one !!!!!


----------



## Edburg (Jan 30, 2008)

guys i have a video tutorial files....in wmv format

the problem is when i play it in win XP it plays just fine in any player....

but in win 2000 it is not playing(some players play only audio)....dont ask me why i use 2000....
gspot says that format is ASF(wmv or wmf) and video decoder not avail;able....

i have installed k lite mega codec in both OS and also VLC and MP classic players...so what shud i do...

i tried total video convertor to change the format but the app just hangs when i try to convert...


----------



## nadeem (May 5, 2008)

hey plz help!
when i play .wmv file in windows XP Pro SP2 it plays fine,
but when playing the same file in windows Vista Home Basic SP1 using WMP11 i see a vertical flickering GREEN LINE or BAND while VLC Player Plays it fine.



SYSTEM CONFIGURATION:
Pentium D 2.66
512 MB RAM
Intel i865G inbuilt card
D865GSA motherboard


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2008)

does anyone know how i can get Gpac subtitles on mp4 files?
i posted this here-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91065


----------



## john1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have one question, some movie files in my system is wrongly stored. By using which player will i be able to play them? And also if there is any software that can convert any file format to any other file format???


------------------------------
John



widecircles


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *MPlayer:*
> MPlayer, is by far the most powerful player available. There is simply no contest in my opinion. But for new users, the lack of a native Windows interface can be daunting.
> 
> MPUI is a frontend for MPlayer that has a Media Player Classic feel to it.
> ...




totally agree...i use mplayer with k-lite... very few rare files which dont work rite in mplayer i play in media player classic....


----------



## anurag.arora (Oct 8, 2008)

I personally Like K-Lite Codec Pack ........
It can play almost everything without anything and is lighter than than any other player ..... with the clasic look of media player classic ~


----------



## anzaan (Nov 28, 2008)

just use fddshow or any good codec packs for tat matter. n keep a seperate mp4 player.
 n u can play any file in any god damn player!!


----------



## aura (Feb 17, 2009)

Now a large number of freely downloadable players are available in the market which can play any and every file format. Some of these are VLC Player, GOM Player, Media Player Classic, MPlayer, KMPlayer etc.

Choosing from these is totally your choice depending upon the the interface you prefer.


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 27, 2009)

I already knew all this 

anyway its OKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally was using k-lite codec and media player classic some 3 years back..recently the technology has changed and the movies have come out in 300MB and tht too in .mkv format. when doing a R&D, stumbled upon this awesome gr8 free player. It is called Zoom player. After install, it downloads all the necessary codecs itself. believe me, I am now using this layer for all audio and video purposes. one hell lot of a player. try it out. no need to install any additional codec pack and no hassle of configuration.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a doubt,

When i play certain video files in VLC, and if I use fastforward with 
Shift+ -> i and hold on to it, the palyer won't respond. If it responds I'll get the audio and the video appears after 3 to 4 seconds. What would be the possible cause?


----------



## g4meboy (Jul 31, 2009)

please can anyone tell me for god sake how to post a thread here....
guys am new to this forum... theres no rply from any admin or mod how so ever..
Please if anyone can help thank you very very much|


----------



## g4meboy (Jul 31, 2009)

BTW gom player's gud...
but when it really comes to playing files not opening with either of k-lite codec pack, vlc, wmp11, GOMplayer, or anything else,, i prefer real player(shud be updated)....
can play almost anything d/loaded frm youtube,etc, etc(not to name all of them)...
files d/loaded frm there are almost 90% broken


----------



## misd (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all,
Iam unable start a new thread.I just purchased a Sony HDR-XR100 camcorder and am having trouble with the imported video. My first problem is it doesnt have a firewire output so Im using the USB port. Once the video is imported, when viewing the video through the provided software its all jittery.It plays fine in the camera.The files it creates are .mts files.  I can see the quality is superb but its jut very jittery and unwatchable.I have tried every player but in vain. Please let me know whether i require any upgrade.Thanks in advance for the help. Here are my specs:
Intel P4 2.40GHZ
1GB RAM
160GB HD
GeForce  MX4000 -128mb RAM


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

Convert the files to H264 avi using any video converter/super video converter/total video converter, then play with VLC Media Player. Report if this works for you.


----------



## misd (Sep 29, 2009)

i dont want to waste the time in converting videos & watching....any other solution please


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

Try Total Video Player. Converting videos is not a waste of time for your information. It will help you play videos anytime anywhere. Most of the HandyCam formats are crappy nonsense which most players don't support.


----------



## misd (Oct 3, 2009)

i have tried TVC & other converters but lost some quality of the videos...plz suggest me a proccy, mb and RAM for an upgrade for around 20k by which i can play HD videos smoothly


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Wrong thread, please post your query in the hardware troubleshooting section. Make a new thread if possible, else post in the basic guide to purchase a new system thread.


----------



## pbtg (Nov 11, 2009)

I am amazed to see no body has mentioned the duo of 

K-Lite Mega Code Pack and the KM Player........

Just install these two and forget any worries for any kinda file format


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

VLC Media Player works like a charm for me. No need for anything else.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ yep VLC gud, but media player classic is bestm it comes with klite codec pack


----------



## digibrush (Jan 14, 2011)

Krow said:


> VLC Media Player works like a charm for me. No need for anything else.



I was also satisfied with vlc, but after instaling 64bit win 7 i dont know why  it dont work any more...


----------



## digibrush (Jan 15, 2011)

VLC Media Player 64-bit download - Simple and versatile multiformat media player - X 64-bit Download

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/233/vlcu.jpg
It shows this is not 64bit.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

digibrush said:


> I tried. But after download when i instal it show as 32 bit...I dont know why...
> I will be happy if anybody drop a proper link of* vlc player 64bit*


well, VLC Player 32bit works (plays videos) for you or not??

It should work in 64bit Windows 7 imho.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 15, 2011)

This is what happen when i try to play with vlc.

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/6650/vlc2.jpg

and nothing happen, no video after waiting 15-20 minutes.
And I have to close vlc from task manager...yes I dont even do it normally.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2011)

^ send email to vlc support team wid your screen shot and other details..they should be able to solve it..it happens with any format.?.try playing mp3 files to check if vlc is atleast working


----------



## mitraark (Jun 29, 2011)

Install ONLY *1* Codec Pack in your system !!!!

I install K-Lite Mega COdec Pack , it comes with MPC-HC

I also install KMPLayer [ Internal COdecs ]

And also VLC [ Internal COdecs ]

Plays every file format for me


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jul 5, 2011)

i download the video song 'dhinka chika' of movie ready,but when i try to play the file vlc give error that   "No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."  also it cannot be played on any player.i have installed k-lite mega codec pack.is any way to play the file.can anyone dwnld and try playing the file.pls help me...............


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

What format is it? Try renaming to -
dhinkchika.mp4


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Change the format of the video. I guess mediacoder will detect this format and if not then I guess its not a media file at all because mediacoder nearly detects every possible format.


----------



## dabster (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys, what's the optimal setting for postprocessing in ffdshow. somehow I am getting grainier video with ffdshow and smoother video if i play on gomplayer internal decoders or Mac OSX Perian- quicktime.

Somehow same video isn't smooth with ffdshow+media player classis. any optimal setting for ffdshow filter ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Try tweaking post processing strength to the point where you find it comfortable. For me its 50%.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Dec 5, 2011)

*Is it hardware problem or software problem?*

I am not able to see movies having size greater than 4.5Gb with the latest VLC Player...I dont know the exact reason why it is so? no synchronisation between audio and video....

My system Details:

CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version			1.58

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		1

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		1 (max 1)
	Number of threads	1 (max 1)
	Name			Intel Pentium 4 506
	Codename		Prescott
	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
	Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x4)
	CPUID			F.4.1
	Extended CPUID		F.4
	Core Stepping		E0
	Technology		90 nm
	Core Speed		2666.7 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	20.0 x 133.3 MHz
	Rated Bus speed		533.3 MHz
	Stock frequency		2666 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, EM64T
	L1 Data cache		16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	Trace cache		12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
	L2 cache		1024 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		no




Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			Intel G41 rev. A3
Southbridge			Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) rev. A1
Memory Type			DDR2
Memory Size			2048 MBytes
Channels			Single
Memory Frequency		266.7 MHz (1:2)
CAS# latency (CL)		6.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	6
RAS# Precharge (tRP)		6
Cycle Time (tRAS)		18
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)	52

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Hyundai Electronics (AD00000000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		ZION 800-2GB-A003-
	Manufacturing date	Week 01/Year 11
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no

Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		P5QPL-AM (0x0000022D - 0x00B8BC5C)


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2011)

Try alternate players
1 Gom player
Download GOM Player 2.1.33.5071 - FileHippo.com
2 Quick time
Apple - QuickTime - Download

Btw are they Hd files? If they are I am afraid you probably wont be able to play them properly. Your hardware is bit outdated.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Oct 27, 2012)

My experience with the VLC media player shows that it shows the video on low quality, darkish and when you play the same video on windows media player or media player classic, the video appears bright and better quality. Also the option to increase audio above 100 and 200% is not good for your speakers and it overrides the capacity of the amplifier of the speakers and many of my friends has their speakers gone bad both laptops and external because of this. So i would highly recommend Media player classic.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2012)

All you need is

Shark007.net - Windows 7 Codecs - WMP12 Codecs


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Oct 28, 2012)

^^I am using the same codecs. My experience was with the same only.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2012)

Well if you play media files in VLC with 100% volume and minor tweaking for your taste then its the best player I have used so far.


----------

